# silly question but



## nikiniki9doors (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

Im from Canada and it may seem like a really stupid question, and Im slightly embarrassed I have to ask but ...

I am opening a cafe here and I cannot seem to find the UK equivalent of something we call menu tissue - it's for handling things like baked good without having to use gloves. I've seen people using them here they are either plastic sheets or paper - but I cannot for the life of me figure out what they are called here. Can someone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sometimes known as greaseproof paper as well

I have seen it used in Canada and it is similar to what I am referring to.

It us usually sold in small square sheets of 500. Good commercial catering suppliers should be able to source this.


----------



## nikiniki9doors (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. I saw that but they only had large sheets for wrapping - i cant seem to find small squares of it. Its only so cash people can grab baked goods to put into takeaway bags or on plate and then dispose of. Know what I mean?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/Good-Cook-Parchment-Paper-Flat-Pack/15376278

I believe its called parchment paper over there I have included a walmart link to give you an idea


----------

